# The couples crippled by the cost of IVF



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Even worse for the singles out there!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2085356/The-couples-crippled-cost-IVF.html

/links


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

i do feel that many clincs are making too much money from peoples problems and ivf funding is a postcode lottery. we were only funded for 1 cycle whereas if i was half an hour down the road in a different county i would have been able to get 3 on nhs.  the cycle i'm about to start could cost £5,500! people say having kids is a lifestlye choice so why should the nhs pay so by that rational why does the nhs pay for treatment of smokers and drinkers.
sorry am feeling a bit bitter and twisted
had my rant
ta ra


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I got told by my ex boss that it was a lifestyle choice "Just like playing golf"  yes, he really said that... my response was yes, well unless your name is Tiger Woods then playing golf doesnt change your life and that he would not be discriminating against women who had conceived naturally.

By the way, I had the same problem, if I'd moved half an hour down the road I'd have been allowed two more goes on the NHS.  I go abroad now for my treatment, its cheaper and to be quite frank the standard of care is much higher.

you are right, smoking is a lifestyle choice a we have to pay for smokes to get smoke related care, obesity is a lifestyle choice and we still pay for them to get their gastric bands.  Yet we are refused help for a legitimate medical condition that leaves us infertile.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think having children is a lifestyle choice because it is a natural part of life that all creatures do. Choosing _not_ to have kids is a lifestyle choice, because that goes against our nature in a way. What annoys me most is people who say we shouldn't get funding because there are too many people in the world already- why don't they save that lecture for the fertile people, we're not the cause of that particular problem!!
Anyway all, we just struggle on and I wish the best of luck to all of us for 2012!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

urbangirl said:


> What annoys me most is people who say we shouldn't get funding because there are too many people in the world already- why don't they save that lecture for the fertile people, we're not the cause of that particular problem!!


So true.

I was told that instead of spending so much money and effort on ivf we should adopt - this was from two couples who had 3 kids of their own. 

There is so much inconsistency in the way the "rules" are applied. We also get funded for only one cycle while the neighbouring borough funds 2. Also one of my friends was refused funding on the grounds that they had had 3 goes of private tx.


----------



## bucks_lass (Nov 7, 2011)

Me and my hubby have been told we would need IVF. To be honest we could only afford one treatment, and if that failed we would have to give up. Its too costly.....such a shame. We won't be going down the IVF route for a couple of years.


----------

